# Research volunteers needed



## wrightnatal




----------



## xabiaxica

What is the purpose of the reaearch?


----------



## wrightnatal

Hi, thank you for your question. The purpose of the current project is to explore the experiences of non-native English language educators living and working abroad. Located in the interpretivist/constructivist paradigm, my research seeks to better understand participants’ experiences of becoming transnational language educators. My aim is to bring different perspectives into a discussion of how expatriate teachers experience _becoming_ transnational and to consider what could be learned from their life-world experiences.
The project has been approved by the Ethics Committee of the University of Glasgow. More info here: Home | Participation In A S


----------

